# Mercury RV - Faversham



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello fellow RV owners,

We're new into Kent and are looking for a place to service our RV. Mercury RV in Faversham would be really convenient. Does anyone have any experience of them? Would you please pm me. Thanks.

I can also really recommend Gold RV in Alton, Hampshire having used them on many occasions, however it's a journey from where we are now. Gary, the owner, is a great guy.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi there is a place just up the road from you at Conyer they have a good reputation and do 99% RV work. They down near the mariner. 

If you need more help finding them "pm" me. 

We down the road at Seasalter. Nice town Faversham 

Andy


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

After many years of possessing American RVs, (21 years in fact), I have at last found MercuryRV and the indomitable Simon, a man who in my experience knows just about everything there is to know about American RVs! If only I had found him years ago I would not have been fobbed of by so many so called knowledgeable salesmen and mechanics who have cost me a great deal of unnecessary money over the years.

I have absolutely no hesitation in recommending this company, it will be quite an experiencing meeting Simon I can assure you. Don't expect to see a state of the art showroom or workshop . What is there are people who know all about American RVs and their knowledge and expertise will not cost a fortune! www.mercuryarv.com will give you the phone numbers you require to make the initial contact.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback folks. Off to visit them on Saturday morning.

Mick


----------

